# Guess who???



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I know it has been A LONG time since I have posted but I am back and stronger than ever! I have missed you all so much! I wanted to say hi to all the new faces and names that have joined this wonderful place. Here are some updated pictures of Echo and Sissy and Chico. These are all I have left. Plus some new borns of Sissy and Echos that you can see on my website at www.kjschihuahuas.com.


Echo (she is a reverse brindle)










Sissy 









Chico


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

they are all gorgeous


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

nice to hear you are doing well and nice to see you back. the chis look great! :wave:


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: Great pics! Nice to see you again. :wink:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice to see you again :wave:


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

welcome back  What makes Echo a reverse brindle? I've never heard that term before  She's adorable


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Hey there we missed you!!!! YOur babies look good as ever!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

LORI!!! Glad to see you back girl (I switched my name...use to be Angel5218 :wink: )

THe gang looks great!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Echo looks stunning! She really has grown into such a beautiful girl. :wink: How is your health? :wave:


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi Lori. Welcome back. :wave: 
The puppies are adorable. Sissy's female pup has a white heart on her head. Too cute.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Thy're all very beautiful!!!


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awwww they're so cute


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey long time no see  I hope you're feeling better now great to see you again :wave:


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

omg lori! ive been waiting for your comeback!(my username used to be chimom1510) i really missed you


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

so nice to see you again your babys are looking very beautiful


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

They're gorgeous!!  You're a lucky chi mom! :-D 

I don't recognize your SN, so my name is Kristi and my dogs are Tito (tri chi) and Marley (chi/beagle).  WELCOME BACK! LOL!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hey loriiiiiiiii
i was thinking of ya the other day  
so glad your about now. hows things?

all our luv
stef n roo xxxx


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

hey Lori :wave: 

Glad you are better, you will have to fill us in. The babies look gorgeous!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello You have been gone way too long Welcome back. Hope all is well now :wave:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh wow!! Nice to have you back and so glad you are doing well!!! Your babies look great...  

Gizmo is already a year old can you believe it?? Time flies...

:wave:


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

CUte


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Thank you all for the warm welcomes back! My health is good, I am back to work only not as a vert tech but for the railroad. My babies are wonderful, Velocity is the one with the heart on her had and we named her Velocity cause she SHOT out when she was born :lol: . The little boy we are keeping is the one with the dot in the middle of his head and he is called Uno because of the single dot :wink: , and of course my Echos little girl and her name is MooMoo. 

Jucy i missed you too, how are Princess and Cujo?

Angel: Missed you alot i am glad to be back!

Where is Gizmo's mom. Mandy with Chiwi and Jumba?


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Your babies are so cute


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

KJsChihuahuas said:


> Where is Gizmo's mom. Mandy with Chiwi and Jumba?


they left and or were banned..........you missed alot of drama :roll:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

KB said:


> KJsChihuahuas said:
> 
> 
> > Where is Gizmo's mom. Mandy with Chiwi and Jumba?
> ...



May be a good thing huh? :?


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

i missed most of it too, i stopped coming on the computer over the summer  

Princess and Cujo are fine, princess had pups (wally & boo) 

i made you alittle something:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

JuicyGrl said:


> i missed most of it too, i stopped coming on the computer over the summer
> 
> Princess and Cujo are fine, princess had pups (wally & boo)
> 
> i made you alittle something:



Thanks! The pups are beautiful! Although Princess is a little young? But looks like all is well and pups are fine


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

yeah, it wasnt planned , but cujo is getting neuter soon so i wont happen again


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

HEYYY!!! It's me Gizmo's mom!! I wasn't banned...and I sure didn't leave...hehehe

My little man has changed a lot since you left.  That's him in my siggy below...doesn't he have the loveliest coat and color??

Anyhow glad to have you back!! and sooo glad your doing well    :wave:


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

what cuties!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey Lori, glad to see you back and to hear you are healthy! :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

SunnyFLMum said:


> HEYYY!!! It's me Gizmo's mom!! I wasn't banned...and I sure didn't leave...hehehe
> 
> My little man has changed a lot since you left.  That's him in my siggy below...doesn't he have the loveliest coat and color??
> 
> Anyhow glad to have you back!! and sooo glad your doing well    :wave:


I was thinking of someone else......and I swore her dog was named Gizmo....I must be losing  it. Now its gonna bug me what her name was. She had a boy chi and it was a cute fluffy thing she lived in a mobile home park--she left.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

You're thinking of Dori and Gadget. :wink:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

yeah Anna helped me with that............thanks  I had the "G" right :lol:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Lori, its me, Camilla (and Lady Poppy) your Valentines!
Iam so happy to se you back anx to know that you are feeling better.
I dont come here so much these days as I am battling health issues but I do still read alot and will try to get here more often.
Great to see you :wave:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Camilla said:


> Hi Lori, its me, Camilla (and Lady Poppy) your Valentines!
> Iam so happy to se you back anx to know that you are feeling better.
> I dont come here so much these days as I am battling health issues but I do still read alot and will try to get here more often.
> Great to see you :wave:


How is my girl? I miss you and poppy!! I hope you are not battling something awful! please post some pics of you and Mrs.Poppy!! I miss your guys!


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

They are all such pretty Chis


----------

